# I love Mac's Turquatic!! Any smells that smell like that?



## diannekaye (Jun 22, 2010)

I absolutely love this smell but I heard its going to be discontinued




That's gotten me so heartbroken. I would love to get a dupe for this scent but it is so hard to find! I search all over Sephora but the smells that they suggested don't smell like it at all.



I would love to find this same exact somewhere else that I can get it when Turquatic is discontinued


----------



## NeutraKris (Mar 14, 2011)

I _have_ heard Turquatic is being discontinued (specifically by JulieG713 from YouTube, as this is her all-time favorite fragrance). I'm unaware of any dupes, but have you checked your local CCO? I know mine carries MAC fragrances and they may get it when it finally becomes discontinued. Just something to consider when doomsday comes.


----------

